# New intro



## cdan19 (Apr 16, 2011)

Whats up,

New to the world of body building but not new to lifting. Played 12 years of football and raced motocross from age 38-42. I know a little too late but now at 45 it's on to the next hobbie. I'm 6'01" 206lbs athletically built but not body builder built by any stretch of the imagination. Looking for the right pro-hormone cycle. 2009 I used Halotest25/novedex xt/ Pro labs PCT. Gained about 10-12 lbs but later in year had shoulder reconstruction. So back to down to 206 and looking to regain where I left off but not so interested in Halotest. Took 3 months and 2 cycles to gain 12lbs. Gotta be something better. Any suggestions?


----------



## Arnold (Apr 16, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*cdan19* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *sign-up here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## 2B1 (Apr 17, 2011)

Welcome to the forum homey.


----------



## cdan19 (Apr 17, 2011)

Thanks Mang .


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Apr 17, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## Gena Marie (Apr 19, 2011)

Welcome, wow you are a very busy and active guy, awesome


----------

